# Possible small eye snake, please I.D



## kwaka_80 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

Dogs were going off about 10pm last night so I got up to see what they were upto. They had this little guy bailed up (staying their distance), I hooked it and put it in a sealable bucket to be moved further down the back paddock. Just need a positive id please. I'm 98% sure it's a small eye. Firstly I base this on it being nocturnal, secondly the jet black sheen right down around its flanks. Also while hooking it I got a peek at its belly and it was a light pink with small "blotches". To me that's a good description for a small eye snake. What do you guys think... (Didn't get any pics of belly as I was more focused on removing it safetly) just wondering if it's that or a baby red belly?











Cheers, Matt


----------



## Bushman (Apr 8, 2014)

It looks like a Small-eyed Snake to me as well. Reasons being: overall black colouration (with pale posterior edges to lateral scales), head shape, small eyes and nocturnal habit.
Your description of the belly also sounds like this species to me.


----------



## kwaka_80 (Apr 8, 2014)

I did suspect it to be a small-eyed, just wanted a confirmation from other knowledgable people such as yourself bushman. At first I was thinking red belly then I seen it's belly blotches... Just nice to be 100% of any ven I.D just incase first aid is needed

Cheers, Matt


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 8, 2014)

yep nigrescens...


----------

